# crossbike-projekt auf basis des scart..brauche Hilfe :)



## johnny blaze (10. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

Die Vorgeschichte:
ich habe günstig einen scart-rahmen über ebay gekauft und will mir jetzt ein crossbike für die Strasse aufbauen.
Da der Rahmen RAW und ohne jedes Finish ist, werde ich ihn noch pulverbeschichten lassen. Da mir das Original-blau ziemlich gut gefällt wird es wohl die die RAL Farbe 5012

und hier meine Teilewunschliste:
*Gabel*: 
28er Ritchey comp Carbon cross fork
hier habe ich direkt ne Frage:
wie funktiert das mit dem Steuersatz?
Laut eBay Rahmen-Angebot, beinhaltet der Rahmen keinerlei Lager oder ähnliches. Der Rahmen hat aber einen semi-integrierten Steuersatz.
Was muss ich nun hier noch tun? reicht es so etwas zu kaufen? oder muss ich hier auch noch Lagerschalen für den Rahmen besorgen?

*Bremsen*:
avid single digit 5 oder 7

*Kurbel*:
SHIMANO Alfine FC-S500

hier die nächste Frage: passt die in den Scart-Rahmen? ich lese immer mal wieder von BSA Tretlagern in Verbindung mit Trecking-Kurbeln. Aber dann kommt auch immer wieder die von meinem MTB bekannten Hollowtech II ins Spiel. Widerspricht sich das? Oder sind das 2 unterschiedliche Sachen?
Passt die Alfine an den Scart Rahmen?

*Schaltung*:
wird dann wohl eine 9fach slx oder xt.

über die anderen Komponenten habe ich mir noch nicht so viele Gedanken gemacht bzw. habe ich auch noch einige Sachen in der Restekiste..

wie ihr seht habe ich vor allem bei trekking-/crossbike Komponenten wenig Ahnung.
An meinem Fully schraube ich aber auch alles selbst. Also ein wenig Schrauber-Erfahrung hab ich schon.

Da kommt auch der nächste Punkt ins Spiel: bin mir bewußt, dass das nicht unbedingt die kostengünstigste Alternative werden wird. Aber ich will den Spaß und Lerneffekt  beim Aufbau halt haben 

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir mit meinen Fragen weiter helfen..

wenn Interesse besteht (vielleicht auch wenn keins besteht) werde ich den Fortschritt hier dokumentieren.


----------



## filiale (10. Februar 2013)

Bike-Umbauten sind hier immer herzlich willkommen, besonders mit Bildern.Da können auch andere von lernen, also immer her damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny blaze (12. Februar 2013)

hier mal mein Plan als Photoshop-Bild:







mit der alfine-kurbel bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher..Vorteil ist,dass ich da keine Kettenführung mehr brauche, wenn ich die Version mit Kettenschutzring innen+aussen nehme.
Nachteil ist das Gewicht und ein wenig die Optik...


----------



## MalteetlaM (12. Februar 2013)

Wieso muss es denn eine Kettenführung haben?


----------



## johnny blaze (13. Februar 2013)

hmm..den Hinweis hab ich aus nem 1x9 thread hier aus dem forum.
da fährt eigentlich jeder mit ner kettenführung...wer noch keine hat wird schon gedanklich auf nen faceplant vorbereitet 
und ich hab mich irgendwie an meine Schneidezähne gewöhnt..

die alfine-kurbel hat sich übrigens erledigt. wird jetzt die deore, die es grad bei berg-ab.de im angebot gab ohne Kettenblätter. da drauf kommt dann wahrscheinlich ein FSA Kettenblatt mit 38 Zähnen. Hinten ne 10fach kassette+deore schaltwerk


----------



## johnny blaze (14. Februar 2013)

Teil 1 ist da und schon mit einem der wenigen vorhandenen Parts verbaut


----------



## internetsurfer (14. Februar 2013)

Sieht schon klasse aus Wieso lässt du den Rahmen nicht wie er ist?


----------



## johnny blaze (14. Februar 2013)

Der ist halt komplett raw ohne jedes Finish. Wie ich hier im Forum erfahren habe, ist das Aluminium im Alltag dann zu empfindlich und läuft ständig an.
Also zumindest hätte Klarlack drauf gemusst. Und wenn ich schon n Lackarbeit machen lassen muss, hab ich mich direkt für ne Farbe entschieden. Liegt auch daran, dass ich mich nicht so richtig mit dem raw look anfreunden kann.


----------



## c-st (20. Februar 2013)

Deine Crossgabel baut flacher als die Gabel auf deinem Photoshop Bild oder eine Federgabel. Die Front wird also tiefer und der Lenkwinkel steiler sein als sonst bei dem Rahmen, ist das Absicht oder einkalkuliert? Ansonsten musst du evtl eine andere Gabel nehmen.


----------



## johnny blaze (24. Februar 2013)

Ist teilweise einkalkuliert  Also muss ich natürlich sehen wie es im fertigen Zustand aussieht, aber ich habe drauf geachtet ne leichte Gabel mit hohem Einbaumaß zu nehmen. Und die Gabel am scart hat ja nur 63mm Federweg. 

Der Rahmen ist jetzt vom Pulververbeschichten zurück und ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Farbe (kommt auf dem Foto etwas heller rüber)
Hier mal die bisherigen Teile zusammengesteckt


----------



## internetsurfer (25. Februar 2013)

Gefällt mir. Bin schon auf das Endergebnis/Gewicht gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny blaze (26. Februar 2013)

internetsurfer schrieb:


> Gefällt mir. Bin schon auf das Endergebnis/Gewicht gespannt



danke 

nach Teileliste (bei der Hälfte nach Herstellerangabe, da noch nicht gekauft) liege ich punktgenau bei 10kg  
was ja mein Ziel war. allerdings nicht um jeden Preis..also wenn es 10,5 oder 11 kg werden ist es halt so 

habe sicher auch noch ein paar Kleinteile vergessen in die Liste aufzunehmen, die sich am Ende noch dazu addieren werden


----------



## johnny blaze (13. März 2013)

mal wieder ein update mit Foto des aktuellen Stands..







zuletzt wurde der Steuersatz eingebaut. Was ne ziemliche Hass-aufgabe war. Nach 3 Stunden Herumprobiererei haben wir am Ende den Rahmen am Steuerrohr in nen Schraubstock eingespannt und damit die Lagerschalen parallel eingetrieben.

verbaut ist jetzt zusätzlich
- Laufradsatz von Mach1 mit LX-Naben.
- LX-Hollowtech II Innenlager
- deore V-Brakes
- 10fach shimano kassette 11-36 (SLX?)
- SLX Schaltwerk
- Ritchey Pro Sattelstütze

Was noch nicht verbaut ist:
- deore Kurbel
- zee schalthebel

Das schlimme ist, dass es jetzt schon ziemlich komplett aussieht und man denkt, dass nur noch Kleinigkeiten fehlen. Die schlagen aber nochmal richtig ins Geld..
jetzt fehlen noch:
- kojak Reifen, leichte Schläuche
- Bremshebel (avid fr-5)
- massig Kleinkram wie Bremszüge, Bremszughüllen, Sattelklemme, Kette usw.

Was auch noch fehlt und wobei ich mir noch nicht sooo sicher bin:
Welche Kettenblattgröße nehme ich?
Ich will sehr gern bei 1x10 bleiben. Bin derzeit auf dem Stand 38 Zähne zu nehmen. Ich werde mit dem bike keine extremen Anstiege bewältigen müssen. Aber ist halt auch nicht flach wie Holland hier.
Andererseits ist das bike aber eher Richtung speed ausgelegt..da will ich dann auch nciht zu wenig wählen.
schwierig, schwierig. Ritzelrechner hab ich schon gemacht..

Wäre cool, wenn es hier schon Erfahrungswerte dazu gibt.


----------



## MalteetlaM (14. März 2013)

Was hat die Kassette für eine Abstufung?


----------



## johnny blaze (14. März 2013)

11-13-15-17-19-21-24-28-32-36 ist die Abstufung


----------



## MalteetlaM (14. März 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach ist ein 38 Blatt zu klein. Ich fahre täglich eine Stunde mit meinen SSP zur Arbeit. Als Übersetzung habe ich 46/18, also 2,56. An manchen Stellen finde ich die Übersetzung schon zu kurz. 

Mit einem 38er Blatt ergäben sich folgende Übersetzungen:

*11* 			3,45 		 		 			*13* 			2,92 		 		 			*15* 			2,53 		 		 			*17* 			2,24 		 		 			*19* 			2,00 		 		 			*21* 			1,81 		 		 			*24* 			1,58 		 		 			*28* 			1,36 		 		 			*32* 			1,19 		 		 			*36* 			1,06 		 	  
Mir sind da zu viele Berggänge dabei. Wozu brauchst du die ganzen kleinen Gänge?


----------



## johnny blaze (14. März 2013)

Danke erst mal für deine Meinung. Genau auf solche Erfahrungsberichte hab ich gehofft. 

Ich werde das Bike zu 90% für den Weg zur Arbeit benutzen. Da sind 2-3 Anstiege dabei. Beide aber eigentlich machbar..zumindest im Wiegetritt. 
Ich habe es halt ein wenig mit meinem MTB verglichen. Da habe ich vorn 36 als großes Kettenblatt. Und da nutze ich das kleinste Ritzel selbst auf Asphaltstrecken extrem selten.
Ist aber wahrscheinlich die falsche Denkweise. Das scart wird ja viel mehr auf speed aufgebaut.
Habe noch ein 44er Kettenblatt hier rum liegen. Das werde ich erst mal probieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalteetlaM (16. März 2013)

Wahrscheinlich würde ich vorgehen, indem ich mir die Übersetzungen bei Compactkurbeln angucke und dann ein Mittelmaß zwischen beiden Kettenblättern wähle. Das sollte recht universell sein. Wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, müsste man so auf 42 Zähne kommen.


----------



## johnny blaze (14. April 2013)

endlich fertig 
Habe jetzt erst mal ein gebrauchtes 44er Kettenblatt montiert und bin mit dem Übersetzungsverhältnis bisher seeeehr zufrieden.

Mit Pedalen hat es ein Gewicht von 10,16 kg. 
Zur Zeit sind noch nicht die Pedale montiert, die es später wahrscheinlich mal werden sollen (xpedo traverse). damit würde ich nach der Gewichtsdatenbank exakt 160gramm sparen und auf 10kg kommen   














Fitness cat doin his workout...





und das statement darf nicht fehlen: es wird ein reines zur-arbeit-fahr-strassen-bike. das herz gehört weiterhin dem mtb


----------



## MalteetlaM (15. April 2013)

Der Aufbau ist echt stimmig! Schickes Rad, bei dem der Fahrspaß sicher nicht zu kurz kommt!


----------

